# Auguri Di Natale



## vittorina

Vorrei inviare il seguente augurio di Natale ad una mia amica francese, Potresti gentilmente controllarmi se la traduzione è corretta? 

Ecco la frase italiana:

Vi invio i miei migliori auguri per un felice Natale e vi auguro che il 2010 vi porti molta fortuna gioa e salute a tutta la famiglia ed a tutto il vostro staff della ditta .....

Spero di rivedervi presto in Francia o in Italia in un prossimo futuro.


Il testo francese

Je vous envoie mes meilleures voeux pour un joyeux Noel  et je souhaite  que 2010 vous apportera beaucoup de Bonheur, Joie et Santé à toute la famille et à  toute l’equipe de la société ………
J’espère vous revoir en France ou en Italie dans un avenir proche !
Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

È soltanto una proposta . Non dubito che ce ne saranno delle altre .
Buon Natale e felice Anno Nuovo !


vittorina said:


> Vorrei inviare il seguente augurio di Natale ad una mia amica francese, Potresti gentilmente controllarmi se la traduzione è corretta?
> 
> Ecco la frase italiana:
> 
> Vi invio i miei migliori auguri per un felice Natale e vi auguro che il 2010 vi porti molta fortuna gioa e salute a tutta la famiglia ed a tutto il vostro staff della ditta .....
> 
> Spero di rivedervi presto in Francia o in Italia in un prossimo futuro.
> 
> 
> Il testo francese
> 
> Je vous envoie mes meilleurs voeux pour un joyeux Noël et je souhaite que 2010 vous apportera beaucoup de bonheur, joie et santé à toute votre famille et à toute l’équipe de votre société ………
> J’espère vous revoir en France ou en Italie dans un avenir proche !
> Grazie mille


----------



## vittorina

matoupaschat said:


> È soltanto una proposta . Non dubito che ce ne saranno delle altre .
> Buon Natale e felice Anno Nuovo !


 
Matoupaschat,

Grazie mille per le correzioni al mio messaggio di auguri.

Contraccambio i miei auguri di Buon Natale a te ed a tutti i nostri amici del Forum.


----------



## Marloes28

<--->

je souhaite que 2010 vous apportera  
ou
je souhaite que 2010 vous apporte

Merry Xmas


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Marloes28,

Je préfère le présent.
Par contre, mets 2011 !


----------



## matoupaschat

Marloes28 said:


> Sorry to correct, but this part of the sentence was better before
> 
> je souhaite que 2010 vous apportera ==>  *Faux*
> or
> je souhaite que 2010 vous apporte  ==>
> 
> Merry Xmas


 


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je préfère le présent.
> Par contre, mets 2011 !


 
Le problème, c'est surtout qu'avec "souhaiter que" il faut le subjonctif, donc on est certain que "apportera" est faux, alors que "apporte" est aussi bien indicatif que subjonctif, donc correct, ... _même si la personne qui le dit ne le sait pas _ . Cfr le CNRTL (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/souhaiter) : 
*δ)* *Souhaiter que + complét. au subj.* _Vous êtes riche; la fortune, à tout prendre, est une charmante chose: je souhaite ardemment qu'elle vous tienne lieu du reste_ (Sandeau, _M__lle_ _de La Seiglière_, 1848, p. 75). _Je souhaite de tout mon cœur que vous trouviez le garçon de votre âge que vous méritez et qui bâtira une vraie vie avec vous_ (Anouilh, _Répét._, 1950, ii, p. 60). ​Joyeux Noël !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

matoupaschat said:


> Le problème, c'est surtout qu'avec "souhaiter que" il faut le subjonctif [...]


Très juste !


----------



## Anaiss

Marloes28 said:


> Sorry to correct, but this part of the sentence was better before
> 
> je souhaite que 2010 vous apportera
> or
> je souhaite que 2010 vous apporte
> 
> Merry Xmas



Marloes28, je pense que matoupaschat avait préféré éliminer _vous _ car dans la phrase originelle il y avait déjà _"votre famille"_ et l'ensemble résultait lourd. 
Bonnes fêtes.


----------



## Corsicum

"HORS SUJET"
Je ne sais pas encore le dire en Italien, alors en Corse on dirait : _Bon Noël,  paix et santé à tous pour la nouvelle année._
*Ùn la sò nancu di in Talianu, allora in Corsu si dicerebbi : Bon Natale,  pace è salute à tutti pè capu d’annu.*


----------



## patrovytt

Corsicum said:


> "HORS SUJET"
> Je ne sais pas encore le dire en Italien, alors en Corse on dirait : _Bon Noël, paix et santé à tous pour la nouvelle année._
> *Ùn la sò nancu di in Talianu, allora in Corsu si dicerebbi : Bon Natale, pace è salute à tutti pè capu d’annu.*


Uguale uguale al dialetto sassarese...
Immoi ti du naru in campidanesu: Bona Paschixedda, paxi e salludi a tottus po s'annu nou.


----------



## swift

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je préfère le présent.
> Par contre, mets 2011 !


Et j'ajouterais « l'année ». Mais ce n'est qu'une préférence tout à fait personnelle. 

*Je souhaite que l'année 2011 vous apporte...*


----------

